# HELP! My new betta is sick



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

I am not sure what is wrong, but when I checked on my betta this morning, he was upside down on the bottom still breathing. I shined a flashlight on him to see if he had velvet, didn't see any. I did put 5 drops of Aquari-Sol in the one gallon tank I have him in just in case it is something. I bought him from Petco on the 3rd of this month, July. He was doing good up until now. He is laying on the bottom still. I will put 5 more drops of Aquari-Sol in before I leave. Need help determining what is wrong so I can administer the right treatment for my betta. Please HELP!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Just did an ammonia and nitrite test. My nitrite is high, it is at 2ppm to 5ppm. Doing a water change to see if that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Update: betta is gone. Couldn't save him. But at least I know what killed him. It was the high nitrite. I will change the water tonight and then test again, let the tank cycle a bit, then test and so on.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm probably wrong, but from what I've learned the nitrites have to be much higher than 2ppm to 5ppm. What's the ammonia level at?? 

If the betta was the only resident in the tank, I would dump everything and start over. If not, a massive water change should be done.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

The ammonia was .25ppm. Very slight. Yep the betta was the only one in the tank as it is a one gallon. Yes I am cycling it, basically starting over. Going to cycle it for the rest of this month and then get another betta next month. The chart from the test kit, the nitrite only goes up to 5ppm.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

You do know the tank won't cycle without something to create ammonia.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

True but right now I am letting it sit. Then I am going to test the water. I put BettaSafe in the tank when I put the betta in. I am wondering if the BettaSafe caused the nitrite to spike like it did. So I will see about that. I am not risking another betta. I love Bettas.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a product out by SeaChem that helps to start the cycle. Can't remember the name at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok. I will try to find it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tetra SafeStart is easier to find. Even Walmart carries it. Works fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

I will take a look and see what I can find here. I know we have Tetra SafeStart. But isn't that the same as Stress Coat or BettaSafe?


----------

